# Cooking



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

The only thing worse than having a woman that can cook and wont is
Having one that cant and will.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

WV, I put a pot of beans and ham on yesterday during the storm and topped them off with a pan of corn muffins and sourwood honey. Might be the last fire I'll have til fall. Hope so cause I'm tired of totin wood. But I'll miss the cookin on the wood stove. It's been said that it don't make any difference, but it still tastes better. And there's only two things a woman can do that a man can't and cookin don't even enter into it.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Im with ya all the way.


----------

